# Gui Input



## ELPachio (8. Mrz 2015)

Hey, ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mit dem programmieren angefangen und möchte ein kleines Spiel erstellen.

Im Programm gibt es mehrere States und in einem kann der Spieler via Text Field seinen Namen eintragen im eigentlichen Game-State soll dieser dann angezeigt werden, allerdings tut er das nicht :/.

Was wäre der einfachste weg von einer Klasse auf den Text field input einer anderen zuzugreifen?


----------



## strußi (8. Mrz 2015)

textfield.getText() innerhalb der klasse und von außerhalb der klasse mit einer methode object.getSpielername(); oder über eine klassenvariable object.Textfield.getText();


----------

